# Anyone know of FTA dealers/installers in Las Vegas area?



## bruin95

I want to get my FTA system installed, but cannot do it myself. I live in a condo and the association strickly forbids any of the residents from venturing onto their roofs. I'm sure it's a safety issue. Only hired, professional contractors are allowed to do work on the roof, with preapproval required. Therefore, I couldn't do the install even if I wanted to. I am going to have a motorized dish setup and need someone who is skilled and experienced in this field. The problem is, I cannot find anyone in Las Vegas that can do the install. I've searched the net, looked through the local phone book, searched the classifieds in the local paper, to no avail. I called three numbers from the phone book that looked like they handled something other than E* and D* installs. Two of them didn't even know what FTA was (huh?), and the other knew what is was but told me that "Those systems are illegal". Basically, I told him to get a clue and hung up. Anyway, I'm starting to get a little frustrated trying to find someone here in town that can do this for me. Anyone here from Vegas that knows of an FTA installer in town? There has to be someone. There are plenty in So. Cal, but they want an arm and a leg to travel to Vegas to do it. I got one quote at $600!! No thanks. Hopefully someone here can help in this matter. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## loghaus

Hi, I am having a lot of trouble getting my system set up. Every c store and gas station has three foot dished on the roof that must be KU band. If you could find out who does the maintence and instalation on these you would be in business. If you could find a C store clerk that speaks english and ask him. If you find out anything post it here. I also need help with set up. Thanks Loghaus


----------



## Chandu

Don't know if this list is still valid, but hypothetically some of these should know what FTA is:

http://www.globecastworldtv.com/local_installers/NEVADA.htm


----------



## PBowie

Me too
looking for someone to install my OTA satellite in the Orlando area


----------



## Alonak

*Hi. If you need help Call me for installation. Daniel*


----------



## bruin95

Alonak said:


> *Hi. If you need help Call me for installation. Daniel*


I would, but I need a phone number. "Horizon Satellite" was not listed in the phone book and the number I found on the web doesn't work. Send me a PM.


----------

